# Canfield Brothers Crampon Pedals - Now with more Photos



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

So these just arrived in the mail for review! They look awesome. Srry abt the image quality, photos from my cell phone.

Weight is 395g
and $150.00

Btw - I've started writing up my thin flat pedal shootout - the list includes
Twenty6 Rallye
Haro Pivit Feature Lite 
Kona Wah Wah
Xpedo Face Off and Hurtle 
Wellgo B117 
Azonic 420
Canfield Brothers pedal


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Flypaper pedals just got OWNED!!!!!

How much $$ will they cost????


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

wow those look awesome


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

those are some long ass pedal pins, are those single pins that go all the way through the pedal?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*point 1*

I like these point 1 proto types better not as thin but the pins are protected better.

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/11152


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

wow I was just about to post those up, you should get some of those for your shootout.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I need a new set of pedals soon, now I'm torn. Was set on either the Atomlabs or the Diety Decoy's but hmmm those look sweet. Decisions, decisions......


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

atomicAdam said:


> I've started writing up my thin flat pedal shootout - the list includes
> Twenty6 Rallye
> Haro Pivit Feature Lite
> Kona Wah Wah
> ...


I'm very interested in reading this review and have been holding off on the purchase of new pedals until I do. Would it be possible to add the Point One Racing pedals to that list?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

How about adding e13 (17mm thin) to the list?


----------



## alant (Nov 17, 2005)

I must have those!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cable0guy said:


> How about adding e13 (17mm thin) to the list?


I don't know if were going to be seeing those any time soon. dw was explaining that they haven't found anybody who is up to par with the tolerances they need and so they're trying to find another manufacturer. They're still planning on releasing them, but I think it'll be a while before they're out.

Super amped they finally released these. They look sweet!

Any idea on the cost?

Bushings or bearings?

Weight?


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah the po1nt pedals seems to be WAY more thought out.

1. the thickest part of the canfiled pedals is what is going to hit crap. so the po1nt pedals are thinner overall and have more ground clearance. Also Look at the length of those outside studs. those are just asking to grab a rock and get ripped off. 
2. the canfied pedals seem horribly uncomfortable. your shoe is going to sit on the bushing budges and the bare axle??? your foot will feel it spinning under your shoe. The po1nt pedal body is just higher than the axle and you foot never contacts it. 
3. The canfield brothers has a weird convex design and the po1nt has a concave design..
4. its much uglier than the po1nt IMO (which shouldnt matter)

look at the po1nt site: www.pointoneracing.com 
they have a new pic up of theirs up....

i rode the po1nt pedals at sea otter and they were amazing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang. Wonder if those pedals will cause Twenty6 to drop the price on their expensive stuff...


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

a better pic....


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

$150 BUCKS? Are you kidding me? I have no doubt in my mind that it is a stellar product, but no thanks. For a bike part that is going to meet face first with rocks, tree stumps, whatever...I don't think that high of a price tag is worth it. (Goes for any super expensive pedal too)...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im glad they are finally coming out.

i saw the proto's on Chris's bike when i bought his jedi frame off him. they look amazing. he has been beating them for a while and they seemed to be holding up. he goes bigger and faster then i can ever go so i would trust them

i guess well see. im definately going to get some.


----------



## ban'd4life (Feb 13, 2007)

Those Canfield's look _SNAP_alactic!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ban'd4life said:


> Those Canfield's look _SNAP_alactic!


wow....all these new pedals look insane....love those point ones


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

Question for Adam, with 2 more places where the spindle goes into the pedal body, do they spin like normal pedals, or is there significant seal drag. Bonus points, what bearings/bushings?


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Agreed, they all look sick!!!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> $150 BUCKS? Are you kidding me? I have no doubt in my mind that it is a stellar product, but no thanks. For a bike part that is going to meet face first with rocks, tree stumps, whatever...I don't think that high of a price tag is worth it. (Goes for any super expensive pedal too)...


completely agree


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

After reading through that long thread with the flypaper infomercial man, I'm glad to see some very similar alternatives that do not require me to either replace, or bastardize my cranks.

Thanks for the post! Looking forward to the write up!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The Point1s will be mine when they come out.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Canfield Crampon*

There are alot of sick pedals coming out lately. Exciting to see it, pedals have been the same for a long time with not much innovation.

There alot of things that we though about when designing these pedals. We really wanted a ultra thin pedal for a few reasons. Having better ground clearance and lowering your body weight on the bike are huge. Being so close to the center of the spindle allows you to push over the top and around the bottom without being able to slip the pedal as easy. You feel planted, nearly imposible to roll the pedal. Being so thin makes it easy to build light too.

We wanted it strong so we used a full length chromoly spindle. You don't feel the spindle under your shoe and I ride 510! We elliminated the conventional pedal wrench flats so the pedal body could get wider without moving the pedal out more. Those two things puts the bearings far to the outside so your foot "cradles" into the pedal. The bumps from the bearings are there and you can feel them, kinda but I kinda like it. I feel like I know better where my pedal is under my foot and it's like I have something to push against on the outside edge. Feels like concave, from side to side.

The pins are 3mm, a little smaller diameter than most at 4mm. They look extra long because there so thin. There lighter and dig into your shoe better. Shorter pins or even no pins are an option with the file tread around the edges.

The Crampon has a teflon lined, steel backed DU bushing on the inside (toward the crank) and twin sealed cartridge bearings on the outside with a locknut and sealed cap. The DU provides great support for the spindle and has the longest life for bushings (same as a crank bearing in your cars motor). The sealed bearings on the outside keeps the pedal spinning with no drag. We wanted to use larger sealed bearings on the outside instead of the smaller size like the Point One pedals because we felt like the smaller bearings would blow too quickly. The locknut secures the sealed bearings and the cap seals the dirt out. This is a bearing system that the Kona Wah Wah and the Diety pedals use. Tried and true, proven solid setup.

The best thing is it's really hard to hit the pedal. You snag pedals when you hit the front edge, where it can grab the pedal. The top of the file tread across the leading edge is 6mm thick. That makes it really tough to snag the pedal on anything. The bump where the bearings sit are 17mm but you'll skim off anything you hit because it's not a square edge. They deflect well on side hits too because of the tapered shape. No matter how you look at it, if you snag a pedal it's going to hurt but if you skim off of it, it was just a close call.

That's just a bit of what we where thinking and why we built it that way.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*When and Where*

will they be available?



flymybike said:


> There are alot of sick pedals coming out lately. Exciting to see it, pedals have been the same for a long time with not much innovation.
> 
> There alot of things that we though about when designing these pedals. We really wanted a ultra thin pedal for a few reasons. Having better ground clearance and lowering your body weight on the bike are huge. Being so close to the center of the spindle allows you to push over the top and around the bottom without being able to slip the pedal as easy. You feel planted, nearly imposible to roll the pedal. Being so thin makes it easy to build light too.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool to see those coming out Lance! You were cool enough to let a few of us ride your bike at the St Pat's race in BC and we were digging those pedals. I'll be ordering some for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Mid July is when we expect to have pedals in stock and you can get them direct from us or from your favorite LBS. We have a new site launching tonight and will have a online shop setup soon. Check it out, we have some great new products coming.

Ken - it was great hanging out with you and all the racing friends I haven't seen in a while. I have to get out to more events like that, so fun.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

those are dope. and actually look sick too.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Great.*

I'll check out the new site.

Still loving the ONE. If it came in an XL size it would be absolutely fantastic, for me anyway.



flymybike said:


> Mid July is when we expect to have pedals in stock and you can get them direct from us or from your favorite LBS. We have a new site launching tonight and will have a online shop setup soon. Check it out, we have some great new products coming.
> 
> Ken - it was great hanging out with you and all the racing friends I haven't seen in a while. I have to get out to more events like that, so fun.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Flypaper pedals just got OWNED!!!!!


Thats the first thing that came to my mind :thumbsup:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Mid July is when we expect to have pedals in stock and you can get them direct from us or from your favorite LBS. We have a new site launching tonight and will have a online shop setup soon. Check it out, we have some great new products coming.
> 
> Ken - it was great hanging out with you and all the racing friends I haven't seen in a while. I have to get out to more events like that, so fun.


Yeah, what Ken said, it was nice meeting you and Bender, and drooling over your bike stuff. You'll be hearing from me in July for a set of them pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

flymybike said:


> There are alot of sick pedals coming out lately. Exciting to see it, pedals have been the same for a long time with not much innovation.
> 
> There alot of things that we though about when designing these pedals. We really wanted a ultra thin pedal for a few reasons. Having better ground clearance and lowering your body weight on the bike are huge. Being so close to the center of the spindle allows you to push over the top and around the bottom without being able to slip the pedal as easy. You feel planted, nearly imposible to roll the pedal. Being so thin makes it easy to build light too.
> 
> ...


Very good info! It's cool you went that in depth with one of your NEW products!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

are that not all wellgo pedals?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

8664 said:


> are that not all wellgo pedals?


Huh? me confused  What are you asking?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

eabos said:


> Huh? me confused  What are you asking?


I think it is 1337 for - "are those not really all just wellgo pedals?"

obviously - no, they are not.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

flymybike said:


> Mid July is when we expect to have pedals in stock and you can get them direct from us or from your favorite LBS. We have a new site launching tonight and will have a online shop setup soon. Check it out, we have some great new products coming.
> 
> Ken - it was great hanging out with you and all the racing friends I haven't seen in a while. I have to get out to more events like that, so fun.


Pedals are sick!!! Can not wait to get my set. Are you guys going with a TI or mag. option?

Checked out the new site, very nice, very nice 

EDIT: 
TI option for the spinals and the Mag. option would be for the pedal body. You know for us weight weenies :lol:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm, my first thought was not 5.10 compatible with the height of those pins but maybe the bearing housings keep the feet up enough. Fly, you said you use the 5.10's with them, I've found those shoes and uber-long pins don't play well together. Any issues with relocating your foot without having to sit-lift-stand a half million times if it feels funny at first?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> Hmm, my first thought was not 5.10 compatible with the height of those pins but maybe the bearing housings keep the feet up enough. Fly, you said you use the 5.10's with them, I've found those shoes and uber-long pins don't play well together. Any issues with relocating your foot without having to sit-lift-stand a half million times if it feels funny at first?


um, well, what he said



flymybike said:


> The pins are 3mm, a little smaller diameter than most at 4mm. They look extra long because there so thin. There lighter and dig into your shoe better. Shorter pins or even no pins are an option with the file tread around the edges.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Is the new Canfield site up yet? I still get the "coming soon" banner...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

supramk388 said:


> um, well, what he said


I'd like to hear what the actual pin height is. In the pics, even given that they are 3mm diameter they still look way long. I'm not skeptical that a lower pin height could be used but given that the spindle can be felt at that pin height already gives me pause. Dude, they cost $150, you aren't gonna ask questions about it before you consider buying?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> I'd like to hear what the actual pin height is. In the pics, even given that they are 3mm diameter they still look way long. I'm not skeptical that a lower pin height could be used but given that the spindle can be felt at that pin height already gives me pause. Dude, they cost $150, you aren't gonna ask questions about it before you consider buying?


I hear ya on the pins. No questions needed (other than TI and mag. option) for me, its designed by the Canfields, need I say more? 

150 is a smoking deal if you ask me, esp when I was looking at the Twenty6 TI Ralleys, these are cheap (cost wise not design wise).


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

supramk388 said:


> I hear ya on the pins. No questions needed (other than TI and mag. option) for me, its designed by the Canfields, need I say more?
> 
> 150 is a smoking deal if you ask me, esp when I was looking at the Twenty6 TI Ralleys, these are cheap (cost wise not design wise).


I've got a lot of respect for the Canfield dudes but no questions asked isn't how I operate. And $150 may be a smoking deal if they perform as well as they look, but if you ask me the twenty6's are more of a fashion statement than a benchmark.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> I've got a lot of respect for the Canfield dudes but no questions asked isn't how I operate. And $150 may be a smoking deal if they perform as well as they look, but if you ask me the twenty6's are more of a fashion statement than a benchmark.


Yeah I think the Twenty6 are bling but I am not sure I would say benchmark either.:nono::lol:

I speak with Chris few times per month on many different things. From suspension setup, up coming race events and sometimes just to say "WHAT UP!". I get all fired up and want to go huck off something after that call, :lol: So I have already talked Chris's ear off on these pedals so I guess you could say I cheated 

Its good to talk with passionate people who love the sport and the industry like the C Bros.

Ok, ok, I will shut up for now.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Man there are some really cool looking pedals coming available now. I just need to get some rich friends so I can try a few sets before dropping my hard earned $$$


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

The Canfield pedals will rock. They have been working on them for some time now. Lance and Chris are high performance riders and put a ton of thought into every aspect of riding. I know people will love them when they get them.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*The new site is up!!!!*

It seems the biggest question is about the pin height. We are using 16mm everywhere except the four that sit next to the bumps are 18mm. If you look at the overall picture, the pins on our pedals stick up about 5.5mm while most others are about 4mm tall off the body. 1.5 mm taller isn't that much. For reference, the Atomlabs are a 17mm pedal and with the pins there 25mm thick. When you hit your pedal, the pedal body getting hit is what snags hard. The pins will snag but bend instead of tossing you. So if they bend, you can still get them out the other side of the pedal where if you bend a normal pin, you have to cut it off to get it out. Plus if you do rip it out or smash the threads to where you can't get a new pin in, you can still re-tap to a 4mm pin. We made the pins 3mm for two reasons, they are sharper so they dig into your shoe better and there quite a bit lighter.

Clutchman83- I didn't say that you could feel the spindle, we didn't feel it with shorter pins either. Chris liked how they felt with a shorter pin but they grip better with the longer pins. More grip is better, right? When I first got my 510's, it was a bit wierd having to lift up to move my foot but after a little while I got used to it and now I can't ride without the 510's. I find I place my foot on the pedal close enough that I rairly move my feet around anymore, same with all the pedals I've run.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

flymybike said:


> The DU provides great support for the spindle and has the longest life for bushings (same as a crank bearing in your cars motor).


Except that your engine has oil in it?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

flymybike said:


> Clutchman83- I didn't say that you could feel the spindle, we didn't feel it with shorter pins either. Chris liked how they felt with a shorter pin but they grip better with the longer pins. More grip is better, right? When I first got my 510's, it was a bit wierd having to lift up to move my foot but after a little while I got used to it and now I can't ride without the 510's. I find I place my foot on the pedal close enough that I rairly move my feet around anymore, same with all the pedals I've run.


Thanks for the info, I always ran super long pins in all my pedals so they'd grip skate shoes well until I got a pair of 510's. I tried to convince myself the "more is better" until I kind of figured out there is a too much point (for me at least). Since then I've used shorter/less pins to still get more grip than I would with a regular shoe, but it's a little more manageable to reposition my foot since I seem to be prone to dropping it on the pedal at goofy angles. I'll definitely be considering your guys product in the future, looks like a great pedal!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> I'll definitely be considering your guys product in the future, looks like a great pedal!


Did you see the new stem as well? Looks cool don't ya think?

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/products/stem


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*more photos and the 1hr impression*

So I've had an hour ride on these pedals today. Mainly on smooth trails with jumps. But Enough turns and hairpins that I normally off load a foot for balance on. Hopefully tomorrow will be some rockier conditions...but we'll see.

At very first I could feel the bump at the outer edge, and I could feel the four pins in the middle. But after a few pedals and focusing on the trail all I felt was foot solidly on pedal. These things grip my 5.10 shoes like Mad Money's Jim Cramer got schooled by John Stewart.

Do to the fact that the concave of the pedal appears to be more left to right than front to back, lifting the foot of the pedal was slightly easier than with front to back concave pedals, but only so. The 3mm pins stick in the 5.10 sole like nothing I've tried before. Amazing. It was certainly easier to adjust the foot (while on pedal) on a ultra flat pedal like the Twenty6 Rallye but that pedal has it's own separate issues.

The bump on the side did seem to give a little extra something to put weight on the outside edge of the foot in a turn. A little extra bump to keep the ankle from wanting to roll.

I couldn't feel the axle at all while spinning. I'm not too sure on a dh bike the whole 'more efficient pedaling by allowing you to lean back and push through the normal "dead spots" at the top and bottom of your pedal stroke' made too much of a difference, but plan to put these on an All Mtn bike before I've got to send'em back. I was able to pedal up a slight hill with some extra ease today but I'm not sure that has to do with the pedal, me, or the fact I just cleaned and re-lubed my crankset and some other parts of the bike this morning.

Anyways, here are some more photos. I have to say though, I really like these pedals so far. Grip is awesome, platform is large and solid, little bump on the edge helps to prevent ankle roll.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey atomicAdam, did you get that thin pedal review up?


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

They look great and would be on my shortlist if their available in the uk?


----------



## Sov (Nov 4, 2005)

^^^You can order them off the Canfield site for USD$165 shipped internationally. I ordered one of their new stems and it got to me here in Australia in just over a week.
http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/web-store


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow nice pedals


----------

